# delete cats



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

06 gto -hello, just added x-pipe resonator bypass and now looking to get rid of the cats. Was wondering what to do about the sensors. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Why would you do that? They don't take much away from the car maybe 5-10hp at the most, not to mention the smell with deleating cats. You have to have the sensors tuned out by a tuner or a handheld tuner or by those O2 simulators.


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok thanks just trying to get as much out of it that i can without going broke lol, got cai on, got flash paq programmer, and now the x-pipe, any other suggestions then?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

but the sound without cats is amazing!


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> but the sound without cats is amazing!


would like to hear it


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

You can find videos on youtube...although they don't really do the sound justice. OR you could put your hand over your mouth and yell at the top of your lungs...then remove your hand and yell again. You get the idea.


----------

